
What I’ve been reading #1 - geclos
https://gerardclos.com/what_i_have_been_reading_1/
======
yoricm
I like the look of this blog's minimalist design.

------
geclos
Collection of good reads to fill up your Sunday. Essays, fiction and some
video content.

